
Who, What, Why? Starting Off on the Right Foot - PedroCandeias
https://medium.com/@pgscandeias/who-what-why-starting-off-on-the-right-foot-239ceaa32b07
======
PedroCandeias
OP here. I wrote a bit about why I begin my engagements with software teams by
asking "Who is involved?", "What is the desired outcome?" and "Why are we
doing it?". They're such basic questions, and when teams answer them quickly,
it's a great start. But when they don't, it's very useful to pinpoint what's
missing and then work from there.

